# Western Field 30-30 ?



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this rifle. My grandfather passed it down to my dad which passed it down to me. I was planning on taking it to the range next weekend to check it out. does anyone know anything about this rifle or ammunition preferences? Thanks


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Titan34 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this rifle. My grandfather passed it down to my dad which passed it down to me. I was planning on taking it to the range next weekend to check it out. does anyone know anything about this rifle or ammunition preferences? Thanks


Western Field was a trade name that the now defunct Montgomery Ward Dept. Store chain put on it's firearms - just as Sears sold firearms (made by numerous firearm manufacturers) under the trade name J.C. Higgins. Your lever action rifle was most likely manufactured by Mossberg. Assuming it's in good condition - if you're not sure have a gunsmith look it over - I would think it would be OK with any commercial 30/30 ammo. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Titan34 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this rifle. My grandfather passed it down to my dad which passed it down to me. I was planning on taking it to the range next weekend to check it out. does anyone know anything about this rifle or ammunition preferences? Thanks


they were sold in the 1950's we had a Western Auto Store that sold them,,if I remember right they were $ 69.95 ,,,and Winchesters were like $79.95 I also think Montgomery Wards sold them also ,,,they may have been made by Winchester for these stores and others,,


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah my Dad said it was bought at Montgomery Ward's in the early 70's.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure it's not a Marlin?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It's basically a Marlin 336 with the Western Field name on it. I had one 15 years ago. Mine had a saddle ring on the left side of the receiver.


----------



## Telly (May 27, 2000)

Had one in the late 60's. Was made by Winchester. Looked like a model 94 but had a nose cap instead of barrel band. Bought it at Montgomery Wards. I think I payed $79.00 for it.

Need to correct my error. After looking at some old photo's of this rifle that I had, I realized it was a Ted Williams that I purchased from Sears. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, it's a Marlin 336. Excellent gun. Was just a contract gun for Montgomery Wards. Checkering and wood may be a bit different from the Marlin line but the guts are the same. 
I had a Western Field 12 that was made by Mossberg and was originally purchased at Montgomery Wards as well. 

Western Field was a house brand of MW, it was not a gun manufacturer. 


Off topic but my first gun was a Revelations 310.....basically a Mossberg 500 contract gun sold thru Western Auto stores back in the day. Some will remember the old Western Auto stores but I bet many do not. 

Contract guns like those, while not collectible in most cases are pretty interesting since for the most part that is now just history in the gun world. Heck, I bet a number of our younger members have no clue what a "Montgomery Wards" is! :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I've never seen a Western Field version of the Win 94 but I'm sure Winchester di the contract thing as well. 

Titan, post a pic of your gun and then we'll know what you have!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I just realized something. My version of the Marlin 336 30-30 was stamped Cotter & Company and was was a model 30AS. Marlin made versions for Sears, Western Auto, K-Mart, Wal-Mart, Montgomery Ward, Western Auto, Cotter and Co.
Sears sold guns under the Ted Williams and J. C. Higgins names. Western Field was a brand name used by Montgomery Ward. Remember the Glenfield's made by Marlin? The Revelation brand belonged to Western Auto Stores.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

petronius said:


> Remember the Glenfield's made by Marlin?


I've had a Glenfield Model 75 for almost 15 years now. Same basic gun as the Marlin Model 60 but with a shorter ammo tube. 


The old 30/30 my brother owns is a Ted Williams, from Sears, which is a "rebadged" Winchester.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

About the only thing different on the re-branded guns was cheaper stained wood and sometimes a cheaper finish on the metal. And the price.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Titan34 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this rifle. My grandfather passed it down to my dad which passed it down to me. I was planning on taking it to the range next weekend to check it out. does anyone know anything about this rifle or ammunition preferences? Thanks


 
Really depends on when it was purchased. As previously stated, Western Field contracted with several different manufacturers over the years. Mine is actually a Marlin 336 design purchased in 1975 by my Dad. He took his first buck with it in 1976. I took my first buck with it in 1991 and my oldest boy took his first with it in 2007. My plan is to have my other boys harvest their first bucks with it in the future and then on to the grankids. Not worth much money wise, but a lot of sentimental value. 

My gun will hold 2" groups at 100 yards with Remington Core-Lokt 170 grain flat nosed bullets. Never tried the newer Federal Leverution stuff out of it. Pretty nice gun out to 175 yards or so.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jatc said:


> Mine is actually a Marlin 336 design purchased in 1975 by my Dad. He took his first buck with it in 1976. I took my first buck with it in 1991 and my oldest boy took his first with it in 2007. My plan is to have my other boys harvest their first bucks with it in the future and then on to the grankids. Not worth much money wise, but a lot of sentimental value.
> 
> .


That is pretty darn cool right there!! I'd say that gun along with those memories are priceless!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jatc said:


> ...Not worth much money wise, but a lot of sentimental value.....


Maybe not but in a word reffering to its legacy and history I'd call that gun "priceless"!


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great info guys. I will try and post some pics after work today. Im not so sure about the scope. It is a flip scope so you can shoot down the irons as well. I cant imagine it being very accurate. My dad told me he shot a deer clean through the ears at 130 yards. He was aiming for the boiler room. He used to be a good shot and was a rifleman in the army back in the day. I really want to keep the gun as is. Hopefully I can get it to group.


----------

